# Canon Announces The PowerShot N



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 7, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/canon-announces-the-powershot-n/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/canon-announces-the-powershot-n/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>London, UK, 7 January 2013</strong>– Canon today unveils the PowerShot N- a totally new type of camera that offers a different approach to capturing creative, spontaneous photos and sharing them instantly with social networks. The unconventional square design, innovative zoom and shoot operation lens rings and tilting touch screen encourage people to capture their world from a fresh angle, whilst the new Creative Shot mode automatically generates a selection of unexpected creative treatments with every shot taken. The perfect smartphone companion, the PowerShot N has been designed to simplify image sharing with intuitive Wi-Fi connectivity allowing a new generation of high-quality, artistic images and Full HD videos to be shared in near real-time1.</p>
<p><strong>Inject every shot with artistic flair

</strong>Thanks to the new Creative Shot mode, anyone can impress their friends and followers with unique, creative images that offer a different perspective on a typical scene or subject. When an image is captured in Creative Shot mode, the PowerShot N intelligently analyses the scene and determines which of a host of creative elements could enhance the scene or offer a different creative angle. Multiple variables including composition, exposure, point of focus, white balance, gradation and contrast are considered before five alternative versions of the original shot are automatically generated, which can then be shared at the touch of a button.</p>
<p>Alternatively, a creative edge can be added to a single shot with Canon’s creative modes, including Miniature Effect, Soft Focus, Toy Camera Effect and Monochrome. Users can also add drama to a movie clip with Super Slow Motion Movie mode.</p>
<p>Combining creative flexibility with point-and-shoot ease of use, the PowerShot N features new Hybrid Auto mode which records the four seconds before every shot in 720p resolution, before using Canon’s acclaimed Smart Auto technology to determine the best settings to capture the perfect shot. At the end of each day, the four-second clips are merged into one to tell the “behind-the-scenes” story of the day’s images – perfect for adding new context to an online album.</p>
<p><strong>Shoot and share in an instant

</strong>Making it the ultimate mobile companion, the PowerShot N features integrated Wi-Fi and one-touch connectivity to smartphones or tablets, thanks to the Mobile Device Connect Button. Users can upload images or movies to social networks such as Facebook ® and YouTube™ just moments after they’ve been captured, no matter where they may be. Once home, the best shots can be printed wirelessly or transferred to a PC thanks to the swift, reliable connection. The GPS via mobile feature, using the free Canon smartphone app, can also add location information from a GPS-enabled smartphone or tablet to an image, allowing users to share the exact location of their fun with friends.</p>
<div id="attachment_12563" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/PowerShotN-3.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-12563" alt="Canon PowerShot N" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/PowerShotN-3-575x431.jpg" width="575" height="431" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon PowerShot N</p></div>
<p><strong>Revolutionary design, ‘Any Way Up’ operation

</strong>The unusual, eye-catching design of the PowerShot N sets this model apart from every other – just like the images it captures. The compact, symmetrical design, tilting touch screen and an innovative system of lens rings – the twist lens ring can be turned in either direction to operate the zoom function, while a second ring is used as the shutter release – allow the camera to be used any way up, even upside-down, unleashing the ability to view the world from a completely different perspective.</p>
<p>The advanced capacitive 7.1 cm (2.8″) touch screen also allows users to control essential functions, such as focus or the shutter, with a simple touch, and review their images with familiar, intuitive gestures. Available in white or black, the square, metal body is dominated by a 28mm, 8x optical zoom lens, making it easy to shoot groups and landscapes. Thanks to Canon’s advanced ZoomPlus technology, which provides detailed, full-resolution shooting with up to 16x zoom, users can also get even closer to the action or frame a subject tightly for compositions with impact.</p>
<p>Measuring just 78.6 x 60.2 x 29.3 mm when the screen and lens are closed, the PowerShot N’s extremely compact dimensions allow it to be slipped into any pocket and carried anywhere, so scenes, subjects and situations that might usually be missed can now be immortalised in the superb quality offered by Canon’s advanced compact imaging technology. USB charging also provides added convenience, allowing the camera to be charged quickly and easily on the move.</p>
<p><strong>Canon signature image quality

</strong>Despite its compact size, the PowerShot N inherits much of Canon’s latest imaging technology to deliver superior, Canon-quality images and movies. Combining a high-sensitivity 12.1 Megapixel CMOS sensor and an advanced DIGIC 5 image processor, the HS System featured in this camera supports a maximum ISO of 6400 to produce sharp and clear images in challenging low-light conditions.</p>
<p>The powerful 8x optical zoom lens is supported by Intelligent IS, which automatically applies the most appropriate image stabilisation for smooth video and crisp stills. Complementing the artistic still images, Full HD video (1080p) can also be recorded.</p>
<p><strong>PowerShot N key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Creative Shot</li>
<li>Unique design</li>
<li>8x zoom, 28mm lens; Intelligent IS</li>
<li>HS System: 12.1 MP CMOS sensor,DIGIC 5Wi-Fi;</li>
<li>GPS via mobile</li>
<li>Mobile Device Connect Button</li>
<li>Any Way Up operation; Tilt-up touchscreen</li>
<li>Full HD video capture</li>
<li>Hybrid Auto; Smart Auto (58 scenes)</li>
</ul>
```


----------



## traveller (Jan 7, 2013)

Straws... Clutching... At? 

Where on earth are you meant to hold this tiny thing; Canon have squared the rectangle by removing the handgrip!


----------



## LuCoOc (Jan 7, 2013)

hilarious

I need one to take self-portraits. Wait! Where am I supposed to hold this 'thing' ?! 

This is one of the ugliest cameras I've ever seen.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2013)

traveller said:


> Where on earth are you meant to hold this tiny thing;



By the edges, of course.  Canon has already released a training photo (and note the shape in the white frame...look familiar?):


----------



## lol (Jan 7, 2013)

I like it, and if the street price isn't silly this is my next compact. Tilt screen + tiny form factor = win.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 7, 2013)

If its ultra tiny, like razr thin and square, with decent IQ I would buy one.


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hype up the rumor mill with much anticipated 35L II and 14-24 .... Then Deliver some lame ass compact camera...typical canon marketing. *yawn*


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 7, 2013)

Things I like about my compact (Elph 500 HS) over my smartphone (Samsung Galaxy S3):


Wider angle lens (24mm versus 29mm equivalent)
Telephoto lens (105mm versus 29mm equivalent)
Faster lens (f/2 versus f/2.6)
Xenon flash versus LED flash (brighter, better color, freezes motion)
Better handling and controls including a shutter release and tripod mount
Bigger sensor
Better processing

Canon has managed to get rid of four of those seven items in attempting to produce a smartphone supplement. Amazing.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 7, 2013)

it's a good thing this wasn't posted as a rumor a week ago. we'd all have fallen out of our chairs laughing. had to look at the calendar again to make sure this is really CES week and not April 1st. small is wonderful but ... functionality is kind of important too. I remember cell phones started trending towards the very, very small right before smart devices came out, and now instead of pebble-sized phones we're all running around with 5+ inch screens.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 7, 2013)

ok now that this toy stuff is out of the way... LENSES....!!!

give me an updated 50mm and a new 100-400mm....


----------



## dadgummit (Jan 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Where on earth are you meant to hold this tiny thing;
> ...



Maybe, but the screen only flips up not down. I guess she could be holding it upside down?


----------



## distant.star (Jan 7, 2013)

.
That's it! I'm going over to Nikon!!!

Seriously, interesting response to pressure from smart phones. Great looking toy camera to play with. I'd give it a try, at the right price.

Most folks on this forum are photographers, so lots of drawbacks will be seen here. But for the people taking pictures with those smartphone bricks, I think they'll go for this.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 7, 2013)

Finally, a camera that takes pictures upside down.


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 7, 2013)

BUT IT"S NOT A 7D MK II!!!!! Actually, this seems to be a rather intelligent decision to combat the waning small camera sales thang. Hopefully, the 7D mk II will talk to the internet also...


----------



## coreyhkh (Jan 7, 2013)

This is good with these small camera out of the way Canon can now talk about the 7Dmk2 next.

these small camera make sense for a show like CES


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 7, 2013)

now the teaser makes sense, but this thing won't work well with man hands.


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 7, 2013)

First I laughed hysterically unbelieving....Then I cried a bit inside....then kicked this lame half assed product line to the curbs of my mind and went to get an expresso. Life is good.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 7, 2013)

It's CES! What did you expect?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2013)

dadgummit said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > traveller said:
> ...



That's the point - there is no 'upside down' to the PowerShot N. Seems the idea is you hold it any way you want. The shutter release and zoom control are rings around the lens.


----------



## EdB (Jan 7, 2013)

LuCoOc said:


> This is one of the ugliest cameras I've ever seen.



Actually, it's quite elegant.


----------



## picturesbyme (Jan 7, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> First I laughed hysterically unbelieving....Then I cried a bit inside....then kicked this lame half assed product line to the curbs of my mind and went to get an expresso. Life is good.


----------



## Zlatko (Jan 7, 2013)

EdB said:


> LuCoOc said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of the ugliest cameras I've ever seen.
> ...



I agree. It's an elegant design. People seem to dislike anything that doesn't meet their current personal needs for a camera, not realizing that it may meet someone else's needs quite nicely.


----------



## sanj (Jan 7, 2013)

Seems perfect for this generation kids.


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 7, 2013)

Zlatko said:


> EdB said:
> 
> 
> > LuCoOc said:
> ...



Yes, it will meet Gomer Pyle's needs on the andy griffith show quite nicely...he hadn't discovered camera phones either then and one has to admit this new schlep from Canon is marginally better than his pin hole camera...lets not criticize...lets celebreate this great novel thing that canon has done ....again :


----------



## IWLP (Jan 7, 2013)

LCD screen à la waist-level finder? Interesting ...


----------



## michi (Jan 7, 2013)

At first I thought it was a little ridiculous too. But thinking about it, it's a great match for today's younger generation. When it comes down to it, I'm glad Canon is spending some money and time on being creative and coming up with out of the box ideas. We need Canon to do well if we want more lenses and DSLR's, and this is showing me that Canon is trying to stay up with what is going on in this world. Only worry I have is the pricing, Canon has launched its new items at some ridiculously high prices. Maybe they will get smart with this one too.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, Canon does their market research, so while I'm scratching my head, I would guess it's probably going to sell pretty well. 

I am having a hard time imagining that pushing on a lens is a good way to snap the shutter, though.


----------



## tomscott (Jan 7, 2013)

People are quick to hate. Remember when the 5DMKIII came out  yet now everyone things its incredible...

Think its quite intriguing! I would give it a go!


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm interested in something like this for small flip-cam type shots where I'd want a flip screen..but how far does the screen pivot? tripod mount? I guess I could stop being lazy and look it up, but for the money I'm hearing for this ($299) I could just buy a camcorder. I don't think I'd ever use a camera that doesn't have a dedicated shutter button outside of my phone.

edit: the screen only tilts 90 degrees...so it'd be useless as a youtube cam for when you want to film yourself. stopped reading after that.


----------



## Fandongo (Jan 7, 2013)

WoW!! Canon is getting it...

Blackmagic Micro PowerShot N.
Maybe we'll see the sub-$3k Blackmagic Mini DSLR/Mirrorless we've expected since the 5Dii...before we're all dust.
I just hope they don't add the $7,000 diamond plated "C" label.


----------



## daveheinzel (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm curious what selling points will be used to differentiate this from the cameras that exist on smartphones. They went to great lengths to make this friendly to "smart-phone photographers," but what's really going to want to make them shell out a few hundred dollars for this? I'd argue that general photo quality has gone downhill over the past five years or so, especially with the plethora of filters applied haphazardly to photos in the first place. But I'm not sure that the average consumer cares enough about actual image quality to warrant having a second device.

Anyway, interesting camera. I love the design, just curious about who it's going to appeal to and if it will be a success.


----------



## Pitspics (Jan 7, 2013)

let´s have a look into the future...
the Powershot "N2" gets some mobilephone-functions and we have the new iphone-killer ;D

*brrrrrr*


----------



## Denisas Pupka (Jan 7, 2013)

Creativity with a twist - the new Canon PowerShot N

Looks weird, but at same time and interesting toy...


----------



## iKenndac (Jan 7, 2013)

You know, this actually looks pretty good for my uses. 

I've been considering an EOS M for a long time as a "spare" camera - something I'd carry around with me day-to-day when I don't have my SLR around. However, it's still too big to keep in my pocket, and assuming the PowerShot has decent-enough image quality (I mean come on, phone pictures are *awful*), then I might end up picking one up!


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jan 7, 2013)

I'll hold out for the full frame version. :


----------



## mws (Jan 7, 2013)

The USB charging is a nice idea. Wonder if it has a sealed battery, or if you can swap them in and out.


----------



## dstppy (Jan 7, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> It's CES! What did you expect?



I'm still waiting for Samsung's new "unprecedented new shape" HDTV; I'm betting it's going to be a dead clone of a 55" white iPad2, with a portrait/landscape swivel mount.

;D

Love CES


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 7, 2013)

I am not interested as there is nothing lookworthy behind the cameras I have ;D


----------



## zim (Jan 7, 2013)

Brilliant, I’m pre-ordering two. Happy to be an early adopter for that little bute.

Glad to see I was wrong about that pre-release teaser picture it wasn’t a giant c**k after all


----------



## scrup (Jan 7, 2013)

Does it come with a chest mount harness for hands free use.

They should of made it shock and water resisant to compete with the gopro.


----------



## Ricku (Jan 7, 2013)

tomscott said:


> People are quick to hate. Remember when the 5DMKIII came out  yet now everyone things its incredible...
> 
> Think its quite intriguing! I would give it a go!


Really? I still think the 5D3 has a craptastic sensor, with its decade old DR capabilities.

Not everyone bends over to Canon's marketing machine. Me and most of my friends are still shooting our 5D2s, happily waiting for the 5D4 / 5DX or whatever the next generation will be called.

I guess people who think the 5D3 is a great upgrade from the 5D2, will also like the Powershot N. They will buy anything that Canon throws at them.


----------



## witeken (Jan 7, 2013)

Why all the hate? This small camera has the same sensor as the SX260, which is the best travelzoom (and doesn't have that low-end 16MP sensor you see in 95% of all compacts). It also has Digic 5, unlike those other Powershots that are just announced...


----------



## Gcon (Jan 7, 2013)

Every time a marketer uses the term "unleashed" or "unleashes", a cute puppy dies somewhere. Those heartless bastards!


----------



## zim (Jan 7, 2013)

Phew that's better, accessories announced……..

No hate, just having some fun whilst waiting on a bunch of raws batch processing


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2013)

Ricku said:


> Really? I still think the 5D3 has a craptastic sensor, with its decade old DR capabilities.
> 
> Not everyone bends over to Canon's marketing machine. Me and most of my friends are still shooting our 5D2s, happily waiting for the 5D4 / 5DX or whatever the next generation will be called.
> 
> I guess people who think the 5D3 is a great upgrade from the 5D2, will also like the Powershot N. They will buy anything that Canon throws at them.



Dude, just get a D600. The grass is really gDReener, the colors are bDRighter and you'll be just DRelighted with the non-craptastic (but possibly oil-spattered) sensor.


----------



## akiskev (Jan 7, 2013)

zim said:


> Phew that's better, accessories announced……..
> 
> No hate, just having some fun whilst waiting on a bunch of raws batch processing


Nice setup you got there mate!

Anyways, I like this new Canon cameraphone! O wait, no phone?


----------



## Jesse (Jan 7, 2013)

This is way better than a lens announcement!


......


----------



## Jesse (Jan 7, 2013)

neuro, are you saying you like the D600 sensor more than the 5D3's?


----------



## neech7 (Jan 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > Really? I still think the 5D3 has a craptastic sensor, with its decade old DR capabilities.
> ...



You miss his point. He would be just as harsh on Nikon if they pull the same stunt that Canon did. Think for yourself, and not give in to the corporate marketing machine, be it Canon, Nikon, or any other.


----------



## Zlatko (Jan 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > Really? I still think the 5D3 has a craptastic sensor, with its decade old DR capabilities.
> ...



Absolutely! Why wait for the 5D4, or whatever Canon "throws" at you next, when you can have the D600 right now!? _Just get a D600 ... now._ Thankfully, Nikon has no marketing machine whatsoever. They just engineer pure goodness and then sell it at a loss so that photographers can live better lives. They don't spend even a dollar on marketing ... it's all pure word of mouth with one Nikonian spreading the good word to another. Those of us who bend over for Canon's marketing machine must suffer with the craptastic sensor of the 5D3. The decade old DR is just killing our photos, but we don't know any better. Oh woe, if only we had more DRRRRRRRR .....


----------



## LowBloodSugar (Jan 7, 2013)

I am contemplating the flash.
Looks like an led flash, which normally dont work well because the led is on for the entire duration or the image. They do not freeze a photo but have the benefit of being useful for video.

Also the drawback of the led flash is maybe a non issue with a lens that is optically stablized.

It's seems like a really good combo.

I wonder if this will be compatible with the new ex rt flashes.


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Jan 7, 2013)

I can't believe this is true. We are hoping for some decent new stuff and are getting toys instead.


----------



## neech7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Zlatko said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Ricku said:
> ...



He didn't mention Nikon at all, did he? It's funny some just assume if you chide Canon, you must be a Nikon fanboy. From the sounds of it, he and his friends are still Canon users, so am I. So if you're a Canon user, you must never say anything bad about Canon? Is camera brand loyalty a religion now?


----------



## prjkt (Jan 7, 2013)

HarryWintergreen said:


> I can't believe this is true. We are hoping for some decent new stuff and are getting toys instead.


What did you expect for CES? (_Consumer _ Electronics Show)


----------



## Famateur (Jan 7, 2013)

^^^ LOL. You posted the same thought (only much shorter) while I was writing. Great minds...

-------------

Looks interesting, although I'd probably not buy one. Nice to see Canon taking a stab at fending off the threat of camera phones to its point-and-shoot market. Not sure there is a solution as camera phones advance in capability, but it's an interesting effort. Either way, it's a clever design to make it easy to shoot from any angle...perhaps too clever for the average consumer? For the sake of all Canon fans, I hope it performs well in the market.

By the way, to all those upset at Canon for not announcing a new lens or DSLR body: I understand the disappointment, but remember, this is the _Consumer _Electronics Show, not the _Photographer_ Electronics Show. This is exactly the venue to unveil consumer-oriented (even gimmicky) products. 

I don't know Canon's segment-specific revenue figures, but I would expect that the consumer market is the bread and butter that pays for the R&D that makes the pro market possible. If we expect camera phones to significantly harm the point-and-shoot market, wouldn't we all be praising Canon for coming up with creative ideas to address that? Not sure this one will be the answer, but Canon has to try.

Incidentally, I wonder: does Canon provide any camera phone makers with sensors, lens elements, et cetera? I wonder if the solution is to stop trying to beat camera phones as a form factor and simply make better camera components for phone makers than the phone makers can (or source). Anyone wonder the same thing or have thought through with more info?


----------



## Zlatko (Jan 7, 2013)

neech7 said:


> Zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



If you're going to insult all Canon 5D3 users for "bending over to Canon's marketing machine" and for "buying anything that Canon throws at them", then you can expect to get some feedback on that. Just a little.

If you're going to complain about the "craptastic sensor" and "decade old DR" of the 5D3, then you must be in the market for something vastly better. Ever since the advent of DxO, we've been hearing that Nikon provides that. So that is the logical answer: just buy a Nikon already and achieve your sensorial bliss. Their sensors are made in heaven and freshly infused with each day's latest technology. Moreover, they come with a special layer of divine inspiration (and a few oil spots). Those who are entrapped by Canon are cursed to suffer without such goodness. But perhaps you're right and the Nikon inference is all wrong. Perhaps the proper inference is Leica, Mamiya, Hasselblad, Pentax, Leaf, etc. ... surely they have all of the sensor goodness that Canon is missing. If only we Canon users had such DR, then finally our photos might turn out OK.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 7, 2013)

Zlatko said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, just get a D600. The grass is really gDReener, the colors are bDRighter and you'll be just DRelighted with the non-craptastic (but possibly oil-spattered) sensor.
> ...



Gee guys, get with the program! It's not a Canon/Nikon thing anymore..... these new cameras like the Powershot N are just accessories for your iPad  All Neuro needs now is an adaptor to mount an iPhone onto a 600 lens and the world will be well 

Also, what does one use for a sarcasm tag..... this and the preceding three posts could really use it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2013)

neech7 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Ricku said:
> ...



Which 'stunt' was that? 

He slams the 5DIII as an upgrade - in what world is the 5DIII not a decent upgrade to the 5DII? Yes, the 5DIII has DR capabilities (and IQ) equivalent to 5DII, but if it's crap, why are he and his friends still using it? I contend that the thing about the 5DII that _didn't_ need upgrading was the IQ - and Canon did a great job with AF, frame rate, dual slots, sealing, etc., i.e., everything else.


----------



## Zlatko (Jan 7, 2013)

Famateur said:


> By the way, to all those upset at Canon for not announcing a new lens or DSLR body: I understand the disappointment, but remember, this is the _Consumer _Electronics Show, not the _Photographer_ Electronics Show. This is exactly the venue to unveil consumer-oriented (even gimmicky) products.



I don't understand the "upset" at all. And yet it happens every year. They announce products that are intended for someone else -- that meet someone else's needs very nicely -- _and everyone else has to complain_. It goes something like this:

"They announced the Powershot N. That's a toy! Where is my 7DII!?"
"They announced a 200-400/4 IS zoom. That's for pro sports and wildlife photographers! Where is my 50/1.4 with IS!?"
"They announced a new printer/copier. Oh crap, it's a printer/copier! Where is my 12-24/2.8L!?"

Why don't people realize that the day they announce the exact thing you wanted is the day when thousands of other people will be awaiting something completely different? Not every announcement is going to fill your personal sweet spot for the thing you need to be new that month.


----------



## westr70 (Jan 7, 2013)

lol said:


> I like it, and if the street price isn't silly this is my next compact. Tilt screen + tiny form factor = win.



+1


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 7, 2013)

Zlatko said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, to all those upset at Canon for not announcing a new lens or DSLR body: I understand the disappointment, but remember, this is the _Consumer _Electronics Show, not the _Photographer_ Electronics Show. This is exactly the venue to unveil consumer-oriented (even gimmicky) products.
> ...


+9999
I look at at and think:
1)-COOL!!! 
2)-It's not for me 
3)-Bet it sells like hotcakes
4)-Hotcakes.... maple syrup.... mmmmm...... think I'll go make something to eat


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 7, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Also, what does one use for a sarcasm tag..... this and the preceding three posts could really use it.



Use this icon:


----------



## Famateur (Jan 7, 2013)

> Why don't people realize that the day they announce the exact thing you wanted is the day when thousands of other people will be awaiting something completely different? Not every announcement is going to fill your personal sweet spot for the thing you need to be new that month.



Agreed! And well-put...



> 1)-COOL!!!
> 2)-It's not for me
> 3)-Bet it sells like hotcakes
> 4)-Hotcakes.... maple syrup.... mmmmm...... think I'll go make something to eat



Spot-on...for me.


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 7, 2013)

Well people wanted Canon to be innovative. Certainly noone saw that one coming.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jan 7, 2013)

Genius really... A powershot designed to be operated like a smartphone 

Hasn't anyone got that yet. ?


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 7, 2013)

looks fun and easy to use. there IS a market for this and it isn't on CR. Unless it has a 14-24 2.8 inside and it's under 1800.00


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 8, 2013)

Famateur said:


> ^^^ LOL. You posted the same thought (only much shorter) while I was writing. Great minds...
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...


I agree with you here, I think this is a cool effort. They might have a shot of being successful breaking into the smartphone 'instant photo with cool filter' with this product, only that it seems to have a much more advanced sensor and other capabilities. This might actually start to change these people's minds of what constitutes a good image. This could prove to be a disruptive change in this market, I hope we will see the other manufacturers follow Canon here, creating a new segment. 

I do not though understand any disappointment about this launch. All products are not aimed for the DR-crowd, they need to go to Nikon.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 8, 2013)

I've had a fun time reading those disappointed comments. It seems that they want Canon to announce products that are specifically for them. They didn't realize that they're not the only customers Canon cater to. Frankly, they need to grow up. The world will not always conform to their wishes.


----------



## EchoLocation (Jan 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> He slams the 5DIII as an upgrade - in what world is the 5DIII not a decent upgrade to the 5DII? Yes, the 5DIII has DR capabilities (and IQ) equivalent to 5DII, but if it's crap, why are he and his friends still using it? I contend that the thing about the 5DII that _didn't_ need upgrading was the IQ - and Canon did a great job with AF, frame rate, dual slots, sealing, etc., i.e., everything else.


The 5DIII is an ok upgrade to the 5DII. In terms of what matters to me, the 5DIII basically is a 5DII, except with a vastly superior AF. They have similar sensors, MP, DR, etc. The 5DII had awesome image quality, when the 5DIII came out, no one was shocked or astounded by how good it was. Rather, we were told that in JPG, we might get 2 stops better ISO, maybe 1 stop better in RAW. I'm sure the 5DIII is better, but it is rather similar to the 5DII image quality wise and I'm not hearing many 5DII owners complaining about IQ compared to the III. In fact, for months after the 5DIII came out, when Nikon fans were showing reflections in eyeballs at full screen and giggling about how good the D800 was, Canon users were complaining about black borders at high ISO, smearing of details, and overly aggressive AA filtering. Now, the firmware is a little better, LR has better tools in place for editing, and now the 5DIII has settled in as a great camera(as the 5DII was.)
However, for me, the 5DIII is what the 5DII SHOULD HAVE been. If the 5DII had the AF of the 5DIII, then it would have KILLED the D700 in every way. Instead, the 5DII was awesome for video, while the D700 was more of a sports camera. If you want video and great skin tones, you went Canon, if you wanted AF you went Nikon(or 1D.) When the 5DII was current, all I wanted was better AF and I would have bought it. Me, and many other people think the 5DII should have had a better AF to begin with. Thus, prior to the 5DIII, all I really wanted was a 5DII with a better AF. However, given time, technology, etc. I thought that this upgrade would come in at a similar price point(every new Macbook pro with better features remains similarly priced to previous models.)
INSTEAD, the 5DIII came in at 1000 dollars more than the 5DII. The most obvious difference is the AF. So, in 4 years of waiting, Canon managed to release a somewhat similar camera to the 5DII, but with the AF the II should have had to begin with, and at a $1000 higher price. 
So yes, for me the 5DIII was just an updated II with an inflated price tag. It looked like a great camera, but it should be for $3500!!!
I realize that you love Canon Neuro, but you need to understand that many people want to love Canon and were very disappointed in their products. I was a huge Canon fan for several years, but in the past 2 years got sick of their ridiculously inflated pricing on release(obv not a problem for some people here.) 
Yes, the 5DIII was an upgrade, but it didn't come cheap, the price was also significantly higher.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 8, 2013)

EchoLocation said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > He slams the 5DIII as an upgrade - in what world is the 5DIII not a decent upgrade to the 5DII? Yes, the 5DIII has DR capabilities (and IQ) equivalent to 5DII, but if it's crap, why are he and his friends still using it? I contend that the thing about the 5DII that _didn't_ need upgrading was the IQ - and Canon did a great job with AF, frame rate, dual slots, sealing, etc., i.e., everything else.
> ...



I think we already know the price trend of Canon products. Inflated pricing is only for early adopters. Knowing is always half of the battle. 5D3 isn't overpriced as it is...


----------



## infared (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like fun!
The white one almost looks like something Apple would have designed and brought to market.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 8, 2013)

> I do not though understand any disappointment about this launch. All products are not aimed for the DR-crowd, they need to go to Nikon.



My sympathy for disappointment is more for what wasn't announced than for what was. I've been waiting so long for an announcement for a 70D that any event is a reason to hope, even just a little bit (and admittedly unrealistically for CES).

What I don't understand at all is the attacks on Canon for producing consumer products -- and announcing them at a consumer-oriented venue. 

I agree: different market, different audience. Some who have posted seem oblivious to the idea that there are, in fact, entire markets -- profitable ones -- that exclude them. :


----------



## Zlatko (Jan 8, 2013)

EchoLocation said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > He slams the 5DIII as an upgrade - in what world is the 5DIII not a decent upgrade to the 5DII? Yes, the 5DIII has DR capabilities (and IQ) equivalent to 5DII, but if it's crap, why are he and his friends still using it? I contend that the thing about the 5DII that _didn't_ need upgrading was the IQ - and Canon did a great job with AF, frame rate, dual slots, sealing, etc., i.e., everything else.
> ...



The 5D3 came out at $800 more than the 5D2 at its introduction ($2700). So the $1000 price increase is an exaggeration. Now the 5D3 has dropped about 15% in price at reputable dealers ($3500 > $3000), but Canon still gets bashed for the $1000 price increase. The 5D3 is now only $200 more than the 5D2 was in 2008 and all of 2009. Canon gets no credit for dropping the price of the 5D2 to unbelievably low levels in recent months. Price increases are always blamed on the manufacturer, while price decreases are always credited to competition forcing prices down ... as if prices are set with no regard to the market. It seems that people who liked the 5D2 enough to buy it at $2700 found a new reason to blame Canon when the price fell by $1000; the big price cut just gave them more ammunition to bash the "similar" but "overpriced" 5D3.

Canon made dozens of improvements in the 5D3, bringing it closer to the much more expensive 1D series. The whole camera is more responsive and refined. New AF, new shutter, new viewfinder, better high ISO, higher frame rate, dual cards, etc. Just because autofocus is the only improvement that matters to you doesn't mean that Canon didn't build all of the other improvements, which happen to be improvements that matter to others who requested them. These improvements made the 5D3 a viable substitute for many 1D users, and thus a much cheaper alternative to the 1D cameras they had previously bought. For them, the 5D3 was the baby 1D they wished for, and a welcome price break even at the initial price of $3500.

Whenever a new model comes out, some people always say: "This is what the previous model should have been!" But that ignores how cameras are developed. It also ignores what the cost would have been had the later model been developed that much earlier. Let me use the same logic to top your claim that the 5D3 is what the 5D2 should have been in 2008. No, ... the 5D3 is what the D30 should have been been in 2000. (Nevermind what it would have cost then.) And the 1DX is what the 1D should have been in 2001. The 1V is what the EOS 620 should have been in 1987. The Nikon F6 is what the Nikon F should have been in 1959. The Leica M7 is what the Leica II should have been in 1932. And so on. Does this make any sense? Do we seriously want to blame manufacturers for evolving their products? Are we perpetually disappointed that all previous models where just bungled attempts at the current model, which itself is just a minor update of the previous model? Is the glass always half empty?


----------



## nameless (Jan 8, 2013)

If they had put an Android OS on the camera, it would be really great. But like this... Its just a weard camera...


----------



## ddashti (Jan 8, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Well people wanted Canon to be innovative. Certainly noone saw that one coming.


I second that. It's like this new camera came out of the blue! Canon is getting better at controlling leaks nowadays.


----------



## Grummbeerbauer (Jan 8, 2013)

While I am not really too much interested in this "instant sharing thing" and am therefore also not in the market for a "connected camera" (but I am also not the one wasting my time on generic social networks, but more on special interest sites like this ), I think Canon's foray into this market segment make a whole lot more sense than, e.g., Samsung's Galaxy or Nikon's Android camera.
Instead of putting the whole infrastructure (mobile OS, network, radio, etc.) into the camera and that way duplicating what any user in this market segment already has in his smartphone, connecting to and using the existing infrastructure has many benefits:

No need to "maintain" two Android devices -- AFAIK at least the Samsung Galaxy camera (or was it the Nikon counterpart?) does not have telephony support, so you would still need to carry a smartphone with you anyway. And even if they did have telephony and all the other features -- due to the laws of physics, to get any decent image quality, a true _camera_ smartphone (with the emphasis on "camera") needs to be bigger (larger sensor, leading to larger lenses) than I would like my phone to be
Independence of the devices: Emptying the camera battery will still allow me to use the smartphone for everything else and vice versa. This independence also allows me to make the same choice I have today when shopping for a "dumb" camera, simply put, I can trade reduced camera size for a loss in image quality. If cameras from all segments offered such a kind of connectivity feature, I would not be forced to buy an inseparable bundle, where usually I have to compromise on either the camera or the smartphone side (or probably both). Instead, just like today, I could decide to bring my connected DSLR when possible, but do with my much smaller connected P&S when I can't justify the size and bulk of lugging a DSLR around, but not loose the connectivity features.
Decoupled development cycles: Smartphone development cycles are much shorter than those for cameras. Of course no one is really forcing you to upgrade a smartphone, but smartphone vendors are making a habit of offering OS updates for their devices for only a very limited time span. From the moment you don't get any security updates anymore, you are pretty much at risk (or have to start fiddling around with custom ROMs etc.) 
For cameras, however, technical progress, in particular in sensor technology and optics is much slower, making it much harder to justify throwing it away every two years.
Of course this doesn't mean that camera vendors won't find ways to make you connected camera obsolete... 


So, while I am not too happy with Canon's recent launches in the DSLR segment (in particular the insane pricing, but also the available features), I think they got something right with the Powershot N -- at least conceptually. We'll see how it fares in practice.

Regards

Grummbeerbauer


----------



## cdang (Jan 8, 2013)

I know I would probably never buy this camera but then this camera is not aimed at the likes of me but more for people like my fiance and her friends. They don't care for the IQ or noise level or full frame sensor, they want photos of friends they can edit and make it 'funny' to upload on facebook. For every friend I have that has an DSLR, I bet I will know five others with the N.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 8, 2013)

There seems to be two different threads going here, one 5D II vs 5D III and the other about the Powershot.

I for one agree that if you own a 5D II I would not have upgraded to the 5D III. I tend to keep my technology longer than that, and normally give such things a 5-year lifespan. Let's not forget the 5D II is a very good camera, and if you live somewhere the second hand market is not that hot, then why change.

As for the N - how heavy is it? Looks very nice and light, but not sure what the advantage is over something like a Samsung Galaxy Note II. If all people are doing with it is for FB and other social media, why carry two machines - especially as you are not likely to forget your phone?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 8, 2013)

Ricku said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > People are quick to hate. Remember when the 5DMKIII came out  yet now everyone things its incredible...
> ...



The 5d2 was a flawed camera and never bothered with one. The d700 was brilliant in AF + Noise, but no better than my 5Dc for resolution and video.

I jumped from the 5Dc ----> 5D3 but I freely admit that 3500$ retail was overpriced. After it all said and done, I rather have the 5D3 over D700 or D800.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 10, 2013)

SOLD my s100. No more little tiny sensor nor crop for me :-X

Standing by for FF mirrorless. Otherwise, the Sony RX-1 is look real good. Both body and lens are so *SOLID*


----------

